# lm_sensors not detected

## plice

Hi,

I got:

 3.1.5-hardened i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 550 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

with motherboard: P7P55D-E LX

I have followed previous gentoo users and i have used: i2c dev support and Winbond W83627EHF/ EHG etc.

sensors-detect did not find anything. Also when probing for ISA, or other ones, i get:

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

/dev/port: No such file or directory

Please advise. 

Thank you.

sensors-detect:

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): yes

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 3400/5 Series (PCH)

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0400 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x1e

Probing for `ST STTS424'...                                 No

Probing for `ST STTS424E'...                                No

Probing for `NXP SE97/SE97B'...                             No

Probing for `NXP SE98'...                                   No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7408'...                     No

Probing for `IDT TS3000/TSE2002'...                         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6604'...                              No

Probing for `Microchip MCP98242'...                         No

Probing for `Microchip MCP98243'...                         No

Probing for `Microchip MCP9843'...                          No

Probing for `ON CAT6095/CAT34TS02'...                       No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Sorry, no sensors were detected.

----------

## richard.scott

Hi,

Did you ever figure out how to create /dev/port?

I have the same issue with 3.3.6-hardened-r1.

Thanks,

Rich

----------

## popsUlfr

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to create /dev/port?
> 
> I have the same issue with 3.3.6-hardened-r1.
> ...

 

Do you have 'CONFIG_DEVKMEM' enabled in your kernel?

```

Device Drivers --->

    Character Devices --->

        [*] /dev/kmem virtual device support

```

----------

## richard.scott

I don't have that option in hardened-sources... I'll try with gentoo-sources as its in there   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## vostorga

The hardened kernel seems to be ignoring CONFIG_DEVPORT , I don't know exactly why that happens

----------

## vostorga

 *vostorga wrote:*   

> The hardened kernel seems to be ignoring CONFIG_DEVPORT , I don't know exactly why that happens

 

Thanks to the guys at #gentoo-hardened  for pointing me that CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_KMEM was the culprit. If you disable it, /dev/port gets back.

----------

